# KMM Fever Series!



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Just finished Dreamfever, book #4 & I'm dying to read the next installment, don't know how I'll manage to hang on until Dec! How are all you other fever junkies coping without a fever fix? I think KMM must be a little sadistic... what a way to end a book & leave us hanging... pure torture!   lol!


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

I love that series as well, and am DYING having to wait until December for my next "fix," LOL!  I've been reading a ton of other stuff in the meantime, but nothing that's really in the same "league" as the Fever series in terms of how addicted I am!


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

I heard about the cliffhanger at the end of that book so I'm holding off reading it until I also have the last installment -- Shadowfever.  In the meantime, I'm reading her Highlander series which, I understand, has some tie-ins to the Fever Series via the Tuatha Dé Danann.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

dpinmd said:


> I love that series as well, and am DYING having to wait until December for my next "fix," LOL! I've been reading a ton of other stuff in the meantime, but nothing that's really in the same "league" as the Fever series in terms of how addicted I am!


 Any recommendations? I've just started J.R. Ward's Black Dagger Brotherhood on audio & plan on reading the Mercedes Thompson series by Patricia Briggs next.



Trophywife007 said:


> I heard about the cliffhanger at the end of that book so I'm holding off reading it until I also have the last installment -- Shadowfever. In the meantime, I'm reading her Highlander series which, I understand, has some tie-ins to the Fever Series via the Tuatha Dé Danann.


Holding off the series is a smart way to avoid the misery!  I knew that Shadowfever was due out in dec, but I didn't realize that it was the last book at the time. Still don't know if I could have waited to start the series though... I'm pretty impulsive when it comes to reading. I read the Highlander series & that's what gave me the itch to read the Fever books, I didn't have much interest in them until I read the Highlander books. I do recommend reading the Highlander series 1st, it is helpful, although not necessary.


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

cagnes said:


> Any recommendations? I've just started J.R. Ward's Black Dagger Brotherhood on audio & plan on reading the Mercedes Thompson series by Patricia Briggs next.


I liked both of those series -- although at least in my case, I wasn't as "hooked" on the BDB series until the second book. I read Book 1 and liked it, but didn't feel any real "need" to read the next in the series, and I figured, there are enough other great books out there, what's the point in committing to a series that I thought was "okay, not great." But then a few people convinced me to read Book 2, and THEN I was hooked! (Although not nearly as hooked as with the Fever books!) So even if you read the first book and aren't totally sucked in (no pun intended, lol), you may want to give Book 2 a chance before writing off the rest of the series!

I also love the Mercy Thompson books -- she's a great character, and I think the books are quite well-written. I think the most recent book was the best of all, and I'm looking forward to (hopefully) many more installments! However, they don't have the same kind of cliffhanger endings that the Fever books do, so I'm not feeling quite so "desperate" about waiting for the next one!

Another series that I really loved was the Night Huntress series by Jeaniene Frost (aka the "Cat and Bones" series). Have you read those? Again, not in the same league as the Fever books, but still really good reads -- these were the kind of books where I was grateful to have my Kindle (and Whispernet access) so I could download the next book as soon as I finished one!



> Holding off the series is a smart way to avoid the misery!  I knew that Shadowfever was due out in dec, but I didn't realize that it was the last book at the time. Still don't know if I could have waited to start the series though... I'm pretty impulsive when it comes to reading. I read the Highlander series & that's what gave me the itch to read the Fever books, I didn't have much interest in them until I read the Highlander books. I do recommend reading the Highlander series 1st, it is helpful, although not necessary.


I agree -- if I knew then what I know now, the best plan would probably have been to wait to start the series until the last book was out (or at least much closer to the release date)! But I never would have predicted getting so hooked! I've read some, but not all, of the Highlander books -- I liked them, but got sidetracked at some point, and wasn't hooked enough to feel like I just "had to" finish the series. However, I just recently started listening to the audio version of Book 6 (The Immortal Highlander) so I'll probably finish out the series this time!


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm completely embarassed by my addiction to this series.   Got hooked when the first one was offered free, and then I HAD to get the others.  Normally I have zero interest in "faerie books" and read about 20 pp. of the first Highlander book b/f ditching it, but I do love the Fever books.  I mostly try to keep it to myself, LOL.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

I usually don't read this genre (I get creeped out easily ) but decided to read_ Darkfever_ based on the enthusiastic reviews here. No nightmares yet. Does it get a lot scarier after the first book?

N


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

I don't think it gets scarier -- but it definitely gets sexier, which may be a problem for some readers.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

**snort**

I don't bother trying to cope with it anymore. I just shove it to the back of my head and try not to spend hours every day on KMM's forum. Reading other books helps. Eventually. LOL I'm a little worse off than most of you too, her assistant and I live in the same area and have become friends, so I'm pretty caught up in it all even when I'm trying not to pay attention much. And of course, she doesn't share details! 

And I still don't agree on waiting to read these, even though the wait once you're done is a little torturous at times. This is the type of series where you need some time to really think it over, perhaps read it over, and try to come to your own conclusions about what's happening BEFORE the last book comes out. KMM promises that all the clues will be there before the end. Try not to spend all your time and energy digging for them though.

For those who like to play with theories: http://www.karenmoning.com/forum/index.php
For those who want to talk to the "official" characters on Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/KarenMarieMoningfan (Scroll down to the favorite pages on the left. There are NO spoilers in these, those roleplaying the characters are going strictly on what's in the books. Christian is a riot.)

Oh, and for the seriously nuts among us **cough**, FeverCon is scheduled for the first weekend of October, in Atlanta.



Neekeebee said:


> I usually don't read this genre (I get creeped out easily ) but decided to read_ Darkfever_ based on the enthusiastic reviews here. No nightmares yet. Does it get a lot scarier after the first book?
> 
> N


Be sure to let us know the first night you decide you can't sleep without the lights on, or when you no longer are willing to leave the house without at least one flashlight. 

Real answer: Yes and no. I did get pretty twitchy at times, but I've been far more freaked out by other books in the past. However, I did make sure to pack a flashlight when I went to Ireland last fall...



pawsplus said:


> I'm completely embarassed by my addiction to this series.  Got hooked when the first one was offered free, and then I HAD to get the others. Normally I have zero interest in "faerie books" and read about 20 pp. of the first Highlander book b/f ditching it, but I do love the Fever books. I mostly try to keep it to myself, LOL.


RE: the Highlanders. OK, I'm somewhat the exception here. I made it two thirds of the way through the first book, so a little further than you did. And I still haven't read #2 or #3. Karen's writing improved SO much in later books that for those of us who started either with the later Highlanders or the Fever books, the first three Highlanders don't seem quite as good. What they do still share are those moments where you suddenly burst out laughing at some insane line!

All of which is to say, the last four Highlander books are significantly different than the first three. For those who've read Fever, you get to meet Christian's uncles...and God love 'em, they're well worth meeting. They'll fill in some of the gaps in your knowledge after Fever, which sadly necessitates going through the Fever books again, which necessitates reading the Highlanders again.....  (I do a lot of "OMG HOW DID I MISS THAT?!" when I dip into any of them at this point.) And there are no cliffhangers...which is a huge plus.

Other series that will help with the distraction: 
LOVE the BDB boys. I absolutely adore both Wrath and Rhage. Later books don't do as much for me in that series, which again makes me the exception!

Jeaniene Frost's Night Huntress--this one's a tough one for me. I LOVE Bones. I hate the cliffhangers and despise the emotional roller coaster those books put me into. Read 1 & 2; downloaded 3 but still can't bring myself to read it.

Kresley Cole's Immortals After Dark--I haven't quite started this one yet; read the first novella and really liked it, but I've been a little caught up in another series lately (which is all a certain moderator's fault, ahem!)

Ilona Andrews' Kate Daniels books (Magic Bites, Magic Burns, Magic Strikes)--Wow. That's really all I have to say. May 25th can't come soon enough for me. Check out her blog for snippets of the next book--even not knowing the characters, I was sucked in IMMEDIATELY by the one she posted a few weeks ago. Same thing as KMM--sudden laugh out loud lines in the middle of the worst ugliest chaos you can possibly imagine. And they were good enough to distract me from that other series obsession I've been coping with.

Rachel Caine's Weather Warden series--loved these. Hate the cliffhangers. There's only so many times I can sit through another apocalyptic cliffhanger. But the male lead in that one means I keep getting sucked back in. These are also similar in type to Jim Butcher's Dresden Files series.

In Death--yeah, we've talked this one to death in the So what are you reading? thread, so by now you all know my stance on these. This was the first series in EIGHT MONTHS that pulled me completely away from obsessing over one of Christian's uncles. That makes it a freaking miracle as far as I'm concerned.

I'm missing something or other, I'll add it in when I remember it. Assuming I don't get sidetracked by a MacKeltar again... LOL


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

Neekeebee said:


> ... decided to read_ Darkfever_ based on the enthusiastic reviews here. No nightmares yet. Does it get a lot scarier after the first book?


I think they get darker...



VictoriaP said:


> .. her assistant and I live in the same area and have become friends, so I'm pretty caught up in it all even when I'm trying not to pay attention much. And of course, she doesn't share details!


Maybe you could put a bug in her ear for Karen to post the rest of her book "The Lady Lies" on her forum? To stop after just 11 chapters is cruel and unusual punishment, imo!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Trophywife007 said:


> Maybe you could put a bug in her ear for Karen to post the rest of her book "The Lady Lies" on her forum? To stop after just 11 chapters is cruel and unusual punishment, imo!


Well, you have a choice. Do you want Shadowfever delayed another few months so she can put The Lady Lies up? Or would you rather have Shadowfever done? 

Seriously--the rest will come, but Karen needs to focus on the paid stuff first. There's only so many hours in the day, and she prefers to type and edit it herself. It was discussed on the forum around Christmas time when she posted a few additional chapters and moved it to the website from the blog; she just can't do everything at once and Shadowfever is the priority. We'll get to see it eventually.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Who is the author KMM?


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Karen Marie Moning


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> Well, you have a choice. Do you want Shadowfever delayed another few months so she can put The Lady Lies up? Or would you rather have Shadowfever done?


As long as you're asking, I want both now... plus I'd like to have my cake and eat it too!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Trophywife007 said:


> As long as you're asking, I want both now... plus I'd like to have my cake and eat it too!


You forgot the pony! LOL

And world peace...and a million dollars....oh, and can I have my own MacKeltar too?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm getting there...I just started Highlander book 4 today.

If I could stop playing with my new pink laptop, I might actually get some reading done tonight


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> Be sure to let us know the first night you decide you can't sleep without the lights on, or when you no longer are willing to leave the house without at least one flashlight.
> 
> Real answer: Yes and no. I did get pretty twitchy at times, but I've been far more freaked out by other books in the past. However, I did make sure to pack a flashlight when I went to Ireland last fall...


Oh now wait a minute, these are scary??


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Oh now wait a minute, these are scary??


I haven't read all of either series, but I haven't found them to be scary.



VictoriaP said:


> You forgot the pony! LOL And world peace...and a million dollars....oh, and can I have my own MacKeltar too?


No pony for me... but thanks anyway!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Oh now wait a minute, these are scary??


Not terribly, though I don't really recommend reading them at 2 AM either.  I was way more freaked out by the first Stephanie Plum book--that Benito is creepy. I can handle Faery creepy & most blood and guts stuff; but that was a little too close to real for my tastes.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh. Ok. I can handle that..


----------



## AFS_NZ_IT (Feb 3, 2009)

Count me in too!  I love the series and I am patiently   waiting for the next one. I too was sucked in with the free book and spiraled down the path of the fae very quickly.  There are four books that I am waiting for to come out this year and I can't stop obsessing about them.  

I wouldn't say they are scary either.  Full of suspense? Yes.  There is a ton of adult tension too.  

I have read the first highlander book and it didn't pull me in like the the Fever series.  I guess I should try it and look into the DBD too.


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm nearly finished with the second book... and not really sure what I'm doing online, lol.


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

AFS_NZ_IT said:


> There are four books that I am waiting for to come out this year and I can't stop obsessing about them.


Meg, I have four books that I am waiting for this year as well! What books are you waiting for? I'm anxiously awaiting:

_Shadowfever_ December 28, 2010 (pre-ordered for Kindle)
_Lover Mine_ (Black Dagger Brotherhood #, April 27, 2010 (pre-ordered for Kindle)
_Dead in the Family_ (Sookie Stackhouse #10), May 4, 2010 (pre-ordered for Kindle, but strangely I don't see it listed in the Kindle store anymore -- what does that mean?)
_Mockingjay_ (The Hunger Games #3), August 24, 2010 (may have to break down and buy DTB -- book 2 still not available for Kindle, so I'm not optomistic about book 3)


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

Sunshine22 said:


> I'm nearly finished with the second book... and not really sure what I'm doing online, lol.


LOL! Pace yourself! The longer you take to finish the first four, the shorter the agony of waiting for _Shadowfever_!!


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

VictoriaP... thanks for the recommendations! I've added the ones that weren't already on my tbr list. I do have quite a few series on my tbr list, so hopefully they will keep me occupied until Shadowfever comes out.


I don't find the fever series scary, definitely not any worse than Twilight or other books in the fantasy/paranormal romance gendre.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks to all who answered my "scary" question.  I will venture forth with book 2.

N


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

dpinmd said:


> LOL! Pace yourself! The longer you take to finish the first four, the shorter the agony of waiting for _Shadowfever_!!


Pacing this series wasn't possible for me... read the 4 books in 4 days! lol!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

cagnes said:


> Pacing this series wasn't possible for me... read the 4 books in 4 days! lol!


Read the first three in one day (along with the two Dark Swan books from Richelle Mead; one of those was free at the same time as Darkfever). Then I sat swearing for about 10 days before caving and reading the Highlanders out of order. Then I sat mostly theorizing in the Dreamfever section of KMM's forum for six weeks waiting for DrF to come out. Downloaded it at 12:01 AM on the day of release, read it straight through in bed with the Mighty Bright. Finished at 3:30 AM and started swearing again. LOL Then did another full reread of the whole set. Then talked my husband into reading them. And so on, and so on... Nowadays, I try to stay out of the theories in her forum as they drive me nuts, but once in a while we'll get into a discussion or start arguing one slim point, and wham! I'm ready to reread them all over again. The books I listed as distractions have been a big help.

Actually, reading over hubby's shoulder, and hand-holding my best friend through the last four Highlanders/first four Fever books over Xmas was a LOT of fun. It's actually a blast watching someone else go through these two series, and seeing them go through the same reactions you did. Best friend fell for Adam from Immortal Highlander in a big way (let's be fair, that lad is HOT), and periodically comes back with, "But what about...?" questions around Fever when something strikes her as odd, four months after reading them!

Hubby has his own theories about who Barrons is, what V'Lane is up to, and where Christian will end up. He's also made a version of Mac's Spear, just for fun.  Yes, he has odd ideas of fun! _(Reminder to self: Spear is longer than the concealed carry limits for knives. Do not walk around downtown Seattle with it, concealed or not. And it will have to be shipped to FeverCon to be paired with the MacHalo and Z-Lo, this is not carry on luggage.) _ The Z-Lo, BTW, weighs a ton when you have it on your head. I cannot imagine how much worse the MacHalo is. Yes, replicas of both are traveling the country.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

It looks like Shadowfever is getting released about 3 weeks earlier than originally scheduled. New release date is 12/7 (although the Kindle edition is still showing 12/2

I found out on Twitter...


Thanks for letting me know the series isn't really scary. I'm looking forward to getting to it.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> It looks like Shadowfever is getting released about 3 weeks earlier than originally scheduled. New release date is 12/7 (although the Kindle edition is still showing 12/2
> 
> I found out on Twitter...


Karen has not confirmed, we're discussing this right now on her forum. Who's the source?

**rolls eyes**

Tracked it back to some fan girl who seems to have noticed the change on Amazon. Yeesh. Not an official source until we hear otherwise.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> Karen has not confirmed, we're discussing this right now on her forum. Who's the source?
> 
> **rolls eyes**
> 
> Tracked it back to some fan girl who seems to have noticed the change on Amazon. Yeesh. Not an official source until we hear otherwise.


Ah, well, fingers crossed. I've gotten a ton of tweets about it today.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Still nothing official from KMM's camp, but...

http://www.randomhouse.com/catalog/display.pperl?isbn=9780440339748

Random House's website is listing it as 12/7....for both hardcover AND ebook. Still could be an error, heaven knows they've all made them. But that sounds more positive!

Gotta love Twitter and Facebook--as if the internet didn't proliferate total nonsense fast enough.  I have a list of people I follow for baseball stuff, and you would not believe the garbage that passes for "news" out there, even from trained reporters who ought to know better.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Semi-official word from Karen via her assistant, LOL--yes the date is changing, no, the 7th is not confirmed.  It may change several more times until it's official, they're trying to find a good date and like all other books, some of it will be dependent on what else is being released in a given week.  But it does sound like it's being moved up.


----------



## AFS_NZ_IT (Feb 3, 2009)

dpinmd, I am waiting for Shadowfever, Dead in the Family 5/4, Spirit Bound 5/18, and Burned 4/27 but the hardcover price is cheaper then the kindle price.  Not sure if I am going to get it b/c I didn't love the the series that much.  And of course I am always waiting on the next book in Clan of the Cave Bear series but I don't see that happening.


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

I just thought I'd piggy-back my experience (so far) with my pre-order of the K version of Highlander's Touch here (KMM Highlander Series book 3).  I pre-ordered it on 1/31/10 for the April 14 release date.  I did notice that the date for release was pushed back to Nov. 2010 on the Amazon listing, but it remained 4/14 on my Amazon digital order list.

I spoke with a "Kindle specialist" at Amazon CS and it does look like I'll have to wait for Nov. for the K version.  The good news is that the price I pay is already set and won't change, he said.  He also said that my pre-order price for the Sookie Stackhouse book Dead in the Family will be honored whenever the K version is released (I do hope things will be in place by May 4... hopefully??)  

Anyway, since I already read The Highlander's Touch (Adobe version from Books on Board) I'm happy to wait for that one on Kindle (have to keep all the KMM books together, you know) and move on with the rest of the series.  If things don't go as expected via the pricing, I'll be certain to report back!

Cheers,
TW


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Just now starting "Darkfever" - looking forward to a good read...


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

OMG, OMG, OMG!!!!!! What a WILD Ride!!!!!!!

I just finished book 4 of the fever series!!! How can an author leave her fans hanging like this is right!



Spoiler



Is IYD Barrons? I kept wondering when the beast started taking care of Mac! And Ryodan, I stopped trusting him at Chester's!


 Wow, I can't wait for the final book of this series....

Is KMM's other series this good?


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Jaasy said:


> OMG, OMG, OMG!!!!!! What a WILD Ride!!!!!!!
> 
> I just finished book 4 of the fever series!!! How can an author leave her fans hanging like this is right!
> .....
> ...


**Falls down laughing**

I love it when someone new reads these. The reaction is always the same!

On your spoiler--go play in her forum. You'll have a few hundred others to toss those ideas around with. Can't help you, oddly enough, I don't personally have a solid opinion one way or another. LOL

Is her other series as good? That's actually a tougher question than the one you asked in your spoiler, because there are significant genre differences. My vote would be yes and no. They're not urban fantasy, they're solidly in the romance genre, so that's a pretty big difference. No cliffhangers! Each one follows one couple, and one couple only.

The first three are her earliest books, and they're the weakest of the bunch. The last four are all related, sequential, and set mostly in the same timeframe, covering about 1 year or so, 5 years prior to Fever. Those four discuss the Druid family Christian descends from, the "uncles" he mentions and Barrons rants about. So if you want the background on them, that's the place to go.

They've all got her signature sense of humor, and the last four are certainly fairly well written, especially the last one. But you can definitely chart her growth as a writer by reading the whole set.

On the one hand, my personal favorite character has his own story in those. On the other, his story actually isn't my favorite! LOL

So I have somewhat mixed emotions about them.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks, Victoria.  I don't know if I want to go over to the forum and get a lot of ideas in my head.  I did want to hear more from "Nana" though.  Maybe I will reread it, I'm sure I'll pick up some more details I may have missed the first time around.  All those kings and queens, prince and princesses, seelie and unseelie got a bit confusing...

I think I will check out the other series, at least it will keep me busy for a bit.  I plowed right through this series even though I tried to check myself, I tend to do that once I get started.


----------



## Blanche (Jan 4, 2010)

I just spotted this thread and glad that I did.  I also love the "Fever" series by KMM.  Looking forward to the latest release as that was quite the cliffhanger.  Her book styles are do dissimilar (between Highlander and Fever) I would never have thought they were by the same author.  I enjoy the humor and suspense in 'Fever.  The most fun I got from the Highlander series was when my husband picked up one of those books (pre-Kindle) and was poking fun at the cover.  I grabbed it from him, flipped through some pages and started reading it aloud.  Put him on the run through the house.  I cornered him in the kitchen where he was trying to make a pot of coffee and kept reading...the more I read the more embarrassed he got... his ears looked like little red flags    Great fun!  Now if I could only get him to STUDY the books...

Anyway, I wrote down some of the other authors mentioned in the thread and plan to check them out.  Thanks!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Blanche said:


> I just spotted this thread and glad that I did. I also love the "Fever" series by KMM. Looking forward to the latest release as that was quite the cliffhanger. Her book styles are do dissimilar (between Highlander and Fever) I would never have thought they were by the same author. I enjoy the humor and suspense in 'Fever. The most fun I got from the Highlander series was when my husband picked up one of those books (pre-Kindle) and was poking fun at the cover. I grabbed it from him, flipped through some pages and started reading it aloud. Put him on the run through the house. I cornered him in the kitchen where he was trying to make a pot of coffee and kept reading...the more I read the more embarrassed he got... his ears looked like little red flags  Great fun! Now if I could only get him to STUDY the books...
> 
> Anyway, I wrote down some of the other authors mentioned in the thread and plan to check them out. Thanks!


Two words for the Highlander lasses:


Spoiler



Desk Scene!



LMAO--try reading THAT one out loud!

Indeed, hubby maintains that a smart man will take advantage of these books while they have the chance. He's been very pleased by some of the ... aftermath? LOL Although I'm not sure my newfound fetish with OPI nail polish is included in those changes. (Can you tell I'm about to do a pedicure? Fifteen shades of pink, however does one decide?) 

Hubby's a little odd though, he DID end up reading the Fever books after I babbled about them long enough. I heard plenty of nits from him about certain things (English major, used to literary critique), but he stuck out all four books, plans on reading the fifth, and has his own theories about what happens next.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

You've worn me down. I'm going to do something I never do, so take note. I've decided to stop reading the Highlander series for now in favor of reading the Fever books instead. If I internally combust you know why.

I've been trying to read Bone Crossed by Patricia Briggs and the formatting is terrible. It's the type with the big extra space between paragraphs. very annoying. I'm trying to get into the next Highlander book, but I just can't...So I'll take that leap. I have a nervous breakdown, I'm blaming you enablers.


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I've been trying to read Bone Crossed by Patricia Briggs and the formatting is terrible. It's the type with the big extra space between paragraphs. very annoying. I'm trying to get into the next Highlander book, but I just can't...So I'll take that leap. I have a nervous breakdown, I'm blaming you enablers.


Weird, the version of Bone Crossed on my Kindle is formatted perfectly. (I just double-checked -- no extra spaces between paragraphs.) How long ago did you download it? Maybe it's been updated? (If you re-download from your digital "archive" on Amazon, do you automatically get the newest version? If not, is there some way to update?)

As for the Fever series, you won't be disappointed -- but you WILL be stressed out (with the rest of us) waiting until the December release date! (And BOOOOOO, this is one where the Kindle release is later than the hardcover release!)


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

My latest obsession is J.R. Ward's Black Dagger Brotherhood series! I've started reading "Moon Called" by Patricia Briggs which I'm enjoying, but I find myself putting it aside for those Brothers!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

dpinmd said:


> Weird, the version of Bone Crossed on my Kindle is formatted perfectly. (I just double-checked -- no extra spaces between paragraphs.) How long ago did you download it? Maybe it's been updated? (If you re-download from your digital "archive" on Amazon, do you automatically get the newest version? If not, is there some way to update?)
> 
> As for the Fever series, you won't be disappointed -- but you WILL be stressed out (with the rest of us) waiting until the December release date! (And BOOOOOO, this is one where the Kindle release is later than the hardcover release!)


I called Amazon and they refunded the purchase of Bone Crossed so I could buy it again and the new version is messed up too. Here's a picture from my iPhone Kindle app. It looks the same way on both. On a good note, they refunded the $9.99 price and I repurchased it at $6.39


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm still buried with the In Death books, although I suspect Survivor in Death is going to be my last one for a bit.  It's brutal, not an easy read.

Luv, which Highlander is giving you grief?  On the plus side, you really CAN treat Fever as a completely different series, as though it was from a totally different author, and you'll still have the same experience.  The Highlander background is great, but it is just background and it's not vital to know by any stretch.  In fact, my personal opinion is that it actually detracts from the experience--going into Fever without that info means you're experiencing things just as Mac does, and I think that heightens the impact a bit.  Going into it with the Highlanders first, you'll be looking to see favorite characters, expecting to see certain things happen certain ways, and potentially backtracking into the older books when something suddenly connects in your brain.  All that is fun, but I think it's better to come into it completely unsure, the way the main character does.

On the minus side, you're going to go a little nuts knowing you didn't read them in order!


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

I must be different because I didn't like the Fever series as much as I enjoyed the Highlander series.  As a matter of fact, I struggled through Fever and only finished the last one because I had started the series and didn't want to just stop reading.  I was somewhat disappointed that Fever wasn't more like the Highlander series.  Good reading to those that are finishing it.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

chilady1 said:


> I must be different because I didn't like the Fever series as much as I enjoyed the Highlander series. As a matter of fact, I struggled through Fever and only finished the last one because I had started the series and didn't want to just stop reading. I was somewhat disappointed that Fever wasn't more like the Highlander series. Good reading to those that are finishing it.


I think those who came into it from the romance side are expecting something different. Fever isn't a romance--though we've been promised an HEA at the end of the set. It falls pretty squarely into the urban fantasy genre, and that's a type of novel that I think you either love or hate; there's not a lot of in-between opinions that I've seen on the genre as a whole. And that's also why I tend to think you're better off not having read the Highlanders first. Reading those, your expectations on writing style, plot style, characterization, the works are all set in the one book per couple mode. Moving from that into a five book mystery--well, in some ways, it would be easier if she'd written them under different pen names, because the expectations wouldn't be there.

I watched a friend do that over the holidays and into January. She adored the last four Highlander books, which I'd sent her. Got the first Fever book, and the reaction was pretty much, (no plot spoilers)


Spoiler



"Wait, where are the Keltar? Where's Adam? Where's the sex?!?!"


 (Mild character spoiler)


Spoiler



And she HATED Barrons to start with, she wasn't intrigued with him, she was just annoyed because he wasn't in the Drustan/Dageus/Adam/Cian mold.


 She ultimately got into the story, but even now, she still prefers the Highlander books. There's just a very big difference between the two series, and I tend to think most people like the one they read first the best, in part because their own personal tastes led them to find the one closest to those tastes first.

I'm a little odd in that I tend far more towards the fantasy and mystery genres...but I liked Spell of the Highlander best of all of Karen's books. I loved Fever when I discovered it, was reluctant to read the Highlanders at all because I didn't do romances. Spell simply blew me away once I got up the nerve to read it. And my favorite of her characters is also one of the Highlanders.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I decided to take a break and read The Edge of the Morning (werewolf) before getting into Highlander. After reading your last post, Victoria, I can't wait to start. I suspect, as you predict, that Fever will remain my favorite though, I love Barrons! And Dani is a hoot! -- I love her too!!!


Spoiler



"Feck 'em!"


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

http://sfscope.com/2010/04/karen-marie-moning-sells-new-f.html

Karen Marie Moning sells new "Fever" trilogy to Delacorte, and linking graphic novel to Del Rey
By Ian Randal Strock April 20, 2010

Karen Marie Moning sold three novels to Shauna Summers at Delacorte Press. Agent Amy Berkower at Writers House negotiated the deal for the book that will spin off from her Fever series. The series debuted with Darkfever in 2007.

Moning also sold a graphic novel linking the events of the Fever series with those of her new trilogy, to Betsy Mitchell at Del Rey.


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> ... And my favorite of her characters is also one of the Highlanders.


I've been reading the Highlander series (in order) and am now on The Dark Highlander... VictoriaP, who is your favorite one? Is it Dageus? He's the ultimate bad boy, that one.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Trophywife007 said:


> I've been reading the Highlander series (in order) and am now on The Dark Highlander... VictoriaP, who is your favorite one? Is it Dageus? He's the ultimate bad boy, that one.


**whistles at the ceiling**

You still have two more to get through, then we can talk. LOL

My friend who read them was hilarious. I gave her Kiss, Dark, Immortal, and Spell--told her my favorite was in one of them, but that his book wasn't my favorite of the books. She fell in love with Drustan--"It's him, right? He's so sweet!" She fell in love with Dageus--"OMG, it HAS to be him!" She fell in love with Adam--"OK, now I see why you said I had to keep reading, it must be Adam." She fell in love with Cian--we won't talk specifics on just exactly what she had to say on that score since this is a PG forum! The whole time, she kept bugging me, ranting that I was holding out on her; really, I just didn't want to influence her own choice. Everyone always falls for one, and it's fun to see just which one you end up adoring. In the end, she got her guesses down to a 50/50 shot...she still got it wrong, although she did pick my top two. 

They're all awfully tasty though. Can't really go wrong with any of them!

And then there's Aedan, in Into the Dreaming. If I hadn't already had my poor heart kidnapped by a Keltar while I wasn't paying attention, I think Aedan would be in my dreams on a regular basis. Alas, the Keltar are a jealous breed...even my literary affair with Roarke isn't enough to keep this one out of my head for long.


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> **whistles at the ceiling**
> 
> You still have two more to get through, then we can talk. LOL


lol! Hmmm... I don't know how quickly I'll read the next two... I like to postpone gratification, but I'll definitely get back to you then! We'll see how much self control I have.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Just finished Darkfever, moving on to the next one. 

I have a feeling I'm not going to get much done over the next several days. 

Then I'll go back to the Highlander books.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Just finished Darkfever, moving on to the next one.
> 
> I have a feeling I'm not going to get much done over the next several days.
> 
> Then I'll go back to the Highlander books.


**kicks back and munches on popcorn, giggling maniacally**

I think I've finally paid you back for conscripting me into your In Death obsession.  Just started Creation in Death about 10 minutes ago. Even 2/3 of the way through that series, I still feel like I have such a long ways to go!

At least KMM's total output is significantly smaller! LOL


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> **kicks back and munches on popcorn, giggling maniacally**
> 
> I think I've finally paid you back for conscripting me into your In Death obsession.  Just started Creation in Death about 10 minutes ago. Even 2/3 of the way through that series, I still feel like I have such a long ways to go!
> 
> At least KMM's total output is significantly smaller! LOL


LOL! Enjoy it while you can. I think this is what I needed to get me kickstarted again. I'm sure I'll be cursing you out when I get to the end and have to wait. Cliff-hangers drive me almost as batty as reading them out of order.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Just finished book 2, on to book 3...


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

I stopped after book 3 of the Fever series so I could read the last two together when Shadowfever comes out in Dec.

I'm now on Immortal Highlander and starting to see possible tie in with the Fever series... I'm going to miss these when I've finished them.


----------



## pooka (Jul 31, 2009)

I feel like I have been waiting for the final fever book forever - but the sad part is there is still 8 months until it's released. Grrr!! I would also like to add that book 4 had the most blatantly frustrating cliffhanger ever written, and had I been reading a DTB, would have promply launched it across the room. 

But on a more positive note, I have been avoiding the Highlander series, because it seems a little, uh... _romantic_ for my tastes. I'm not a huge fan of the genre. But, everyone and their grandma seems to love the Highlander books, so I'm going to forge ahead.

Thanks for a little (more) enabling.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

pooka said:


> But on a more positive note, I have been avoiding the Highlander series, because it seems a little, uh... _romantic_ for my tastes. I'm not a huge fan of the genre. But, everyone and their grandma seems to love the Highlander books, so I'm going to forge ahead.
> 
> Thanks for a little (more) enabling.


I had this issue. If I hadn't been so completely frustrated between Faefever and the wait for Dreamfever, I never would have read them. But I was desperate. And I have no regrets that I finally gave in!

I was way more frustrated by the cliffhanger on FF than the DrF one; not sure why. But what REALLY irked me was (DrF spoiler)


Spoiler



Christian being missing. I literally FLEW through that damn book from the point where Mac was first told he was gone. Then of course, she finds him and I was ecstatic...for what, all of one chapter?! Then she fecking loses him?!?! Karen was lucky she lives in another freaking state, I was ready to come beat on her door at 3 AM to find out what the hell she'd done with my poor baby Keltar! LOL


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

They are romance.  I also think the "series" gets better as it progresses and are best read in order... Happy reading!


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I love my new "fecking" word! lmao...


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Feck and petunia are my 2 new words.

Funny, I make up curse words too. With 4 kids, and the mouth of a sailor, I needed to come up with new words when they were little. 

In my house..turkey baster is a very, very, very bad phrase.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Feck and petunia are my 2 new words.
> 
> Funny, I make up curse words too. With 4 kids, and the mouth of a sailor, I needed to come up with new words when they were little.
> 
> In my house..turkey baster is a very, very, very bad phrase.


Mom used "fish poop". No idea where she got it, but I find it slips out of my own mouth at the oddest moments. She also used "Christmas trees". Of course, I've added petunia to that list as well! Working among nothing but men for 15 years, I have the worst potty mouth on earth if I'm not careful.

As for fecking, well, it was all over the place when we were in Ireland last fall. LOL It's not _quite_ as satisfying as saying the real thing when you're seriously irked, but it helps!


----------



## pattyaz (Dec 29, 2009)

OK - Who do I need to blame for getting me hooked on this series?!?    I was going to pace out reading the first four and time it perfectly to coincide with the release of #5. In two weeks, I have raced through all four...  And the ending....how could she leave us hanging like that?  I have developed a major crush on bad boy yet good boy Barrons also.... Ahhhh, how long until December?


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

LOL, Patty!  I don't think there's any way to "pace yourself" with those books!  I plan to re-read the first 4 before the last one comes out, but I don't think I'll start until late November!!


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> ...And my favorite of her characters is also one of the Highlanders.





Trophywife007 said:


> I've been reading the Highlander series (in order) and am now on The Dark Highlander... VictoriaP, who is your favorite one? Is it Dageus? He's the ultimate bad boy, that one.





VictoriaP said:


> **whistles at the ceiling**
> 
> You still have two more to get through, then we can talk. LOL


BTW, VictoriaP: I've now read all the Highlanders and I still think it has to be Dageus. There's something especially compelling about him.

I haven't read book 4 of the Fever series yet, but I'm thinking he and Cian have to turn up again somewhere in that series.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Trophywife007 said:


> BTW, VictoriaP: I've now read all the Highlanders and I still think it has to be Dageus. There's something especially compelling about him.
> 
> I haven't read book 4 of the Fever series yet, but I'm thinking he and Cian have to turn up again somewhere in that series.


LOL--yes, it's Dageus. And I can't figure out what exactly it is about him either. That blasted Keltar haunts my head. As a friend told me, "Well, your days as a literary


Spoiler



hussy


 are over. Fictional or not, that boy tied you up good." She's right too, I adore Roarke, Curran, Dante, and so many others I've "met", but it always comes back to Dageus.

Having said that...mmmmm....Adam!  Cian's got his points too.

And you've **seen** Dageus and Cian already in Fever. You just may not realize it yet. Fingers crossed we see more in Shadowfever...


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> LOL--yes, it's Dageus.
> 
> Having said that...mmmmm....Adam!  Cian's got his points too.
> 
> And you've **seen** Dageus and Cian already in Fever. You just may not realize it yet. Fingers crossed we see more in Shadowfever...


I'll go back and reread the first 3 in the Fever series. I don't want to read 4 until I know I can get my hands on 5 right after that, having heard about the dreaded


Spoiler



cliffhanger.


 I'd love to know more about Adam and his life with the Tuatha Dé that occurred outside of the books.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Trophywife007 said:


> I'll go back and reread the first 3 in the Fever series. I don't want to read 4 until I know I can get my hands on 5 right after that, having heard about the dreaded
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I found the cliffhanger for Faefever worse than the one for Dreamfever by a long shot. At the end of FF, I'd just read the first three literally back to back over one afternoon, and I was ready to throw the Kindle across the room. I had SIX WEEKS to wait for DrF, which I downloaded and read from 12:02 am to 3:30 am the morning of the release. LOL I was seriously, literally insane. With DrF, I was crazy for a few days, and then it was, OK, I've got a while to go here, what do I read next? (which ended up being the Black Dagger Brotherhood books) It's mostly been easier to deal with, I think because there IS so much time yet.

What i'd really love to see:

The twins as teenagers
The missing period between Kiss and Dark
Adam's literary revisions of Gabrielle's family histories on the "blackest elf" LOL

Sigh. Wish KMM had time for some novellas or even shorts, but it's not happening any time soon.


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> I found the cliffhanger for Faefever worse than the one for Dreamfever by a long shot. At the end of FF, I'd just read the first three literally back to back over one afternoon, and I was ready to throw the Kindle across the room. I had SIX WEEKS to wait for DrF, which I downloaded and read from 12:02 am to 3:30 am the morning of the release. LOL I was seriously, literally insane. With DrF, I was crazy for a few days, and then it was, OK, I've got a while to go here, what do I read next? (which ended up being the Black Dagger Brotherhood books) It's mostly been easier to deal with, I think because there IS so much time yet.
> 
> What i'd really love to see:
> 
> ...


I confess I have read the sample for DrF... otherwise I'd be biting my nails for sure.

BTW who are Roarke, Curran and Dante? (Am I displaying my ignorance here like not knowing who Heathcliff is?) Maybe Dante is from Midnight Breed? I confess to having a tendre for Eric Northman, myself.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Trophywife007 said:


> I confess I have read the sample for DrF... otherwise I'd be biting my nails for sure.
> 
> BTW who are Roarke, Curran and Dante? (Am I displaying my ignorance here like not knowing who Heathcliff is?) Maybe Dante is from Midnight Breed? I confess to having a tendre for Eric Northman, myself.


LOL

Dante Raintree is from Inferno (Linda Howard, I think--the trilogy has three authors and is called Raintree when you buy the bundled version)
Curran is from Ilona Andrews's Kate Daniels urban fantasy books; he's an Alpha were-lion

And then there's Roarke--who would be my first choice to replace Dageus if I could ever exorcise that pesky Keltar. Roarke is the male lead in J.D. Robb's In Death books, and is beloved by many here on this site (and on KMM's forum as well!)

Then there's Wrath and Rhage of the BDB gang, David from the Weather Warden books, ....


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> LOL
> 
> Dante Raintree is from Inferno (Linda Howard, I think--the trilogy has three authors and is called Raintree when you buy the bundled version)
> Curran is from Ilona Andrews's Kate Daniels urban fantasy books; he's an Alpha were-lion
> ...


Rhage and Vishous were my favorite brothers... although I think V got short changed on his story. I need to check out the other series you mentioned.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

<shudder> at the thought of my man Roarke. YUM!

I finished the Immortal Highlander this morning. (Loved Adam, he's obnoxious in a sweet kind of way) I'm listening to Dreamfever now.


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

I listened to _Immortal Highlander_ recently as well. I think I must be in the minority, but I really prefer to read them myself vs. listening to the audio version. I've heard so many rave reviews of Phil Gigante's voice/reading, but I found that it interfered with rather than enhanced my enjoyment of the book. (This was the first of this series that I got on audio; I read the earlier books as DTBs before I got my Kindle.) I liked his "Adam" voice/accent, but I HATED his "Gabrielle" voice. I found her whiny and irritating, and I _think_ that had more to do with his reading of her than the way KMM wrote her. I also found it a bit embarassing/uncomfortable to hear a strange man reading the more "intimate" parts to me.

I'll come back to this series eventually, but I am not nearly as hooked on the Highlander series as I am on the Fever series. And when I come back to it, I'll get the Kindle version rather than audio!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I don't like his reading of the Highlander series either. His female voices are awful!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Can somebody check Dreamfever for me and let me know how many locations it is. I'm listening to the audio book. I try to keep track of locations for my reading totals.

Thanks

Usually I can find it by going back through the monthly reading threads, but for this particular book, everyone used page numbers.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> <shudder> at the thought of my man Roarke. YUM!
> 
> I finished the Immortal Highlander this morning. (Loved Adam, he's obnoxious in a sweet kind of way) I'm listening to Dreamfever now.


What's not to love about Roarke, I've only read the 1st two books & I'm totally smitten!







I've also got a thing for those MacKeltar men & I can't forget my 1st love Jamie Fraser from the Outlander series!


----------



## pattyaz (Dec 29, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Can somebody check Dreamfever for me and let me know how many locations it is. I'm listening to the audio book. I try to keep track of locations for my reading totals.
> 
> Thanks


The absolute last location is 6891. The location where the last chapter ends is 6377. In between, is the glossary and some unseelie recipes.

Hope this helps!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

That's exactly what I need thank you.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Audiobooks are just not what I expected, somehow. I think I either thought I'd get the whole thing acted out by a cast of voices (like an old time radio show), or it would be someone reading me the book.  The whole "different voices from one person" concept eluded me.  When I tried to listen to Dark Highlander, I was fine with Phil's voice doing straight narration, I could live with his impression of Dageus (though the accent isn't consistent), but the first line he did as Chloe made my hair stand on end.

Now to be fair, I can't stand Chloe anyway.  I'd take her out and shoot her if I had the chance; she's the weakest of KMM's heroines.  Yes, Vishous got gypped in the BDB books (do not get me started on that topic!), and my opinion is the same for Dageus.  He should have been paired with someone better.  So I'm biased as hell in this area, and I figured that might be the problem.

But listening to samples of the other books, I realized, nope, I just don't like the way Phil does female voices.  I probably would have loved these if they'd simply been straight narration--because yeesh, I could listen to him read a phone book gladly--but acting them out doesn't do it for me.  The accents and characterizations just are too jarring for me.

Then again, since I can read a book in a scant few hours but listening to it would require days, I probably don't have the right temperament for audio books!

Silly side note:  I started a reread of Anne McCaffery's Dragonflight today--a very old friend, since I first read that book while I was still in jr. high.  Mmmm....F'lar, my first literary crush ever.  Black hair, golden eyes, dominant to the bone...hey, wait, this sounds AWFULLY familiar....  Go away, Dageus!


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

VictoriaP said:


> And you've **seen** Dageus and Cian already in Fever. You just may not realize it yet. Fingers crossed we see more in Shadowfever...


I just finished Immortal Highlander (finished the Fever series last month) and after reading this comment, it looks like I'm going to have to go back and reread the Fever series right away... thanks VictoriaP 

I'm debating starting another series, (though plan on rereading all the Sookie books in early June, right before the start of the new season of True Blood) and can't decide between In Death and the Kate Daniels series... decisions, decisions...

I totally agree about Chloe, and actually sort of feel "meh" about all the Highlander heroines so far.


Spoiler



They all seem to blend into the same person. At least Gabby was more interesting as a sidhe-seer and Gwen as an ex-scientist, ex-smoker, lol.



So far, like the story of Immortal Highlander the best,


Spoiler



probably because it ties more closely with the Fever series.



Just started Kiss of the Highlander.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

I started reading Darkfever yesterday.  I can't put the book down!!  Thank you so much for starting this thread!  I've had book one on my Kindle for some time now, but never had the incentive to read it.  I can tell already that when I finish book 4, I'm going to dread the wait until December!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I rushed out of the house today to take my daughter to the ER (she's OK) and when I got there, I discovered I had my iPhone and Kindle, but no iPod. Normally that's no biggie, but for some reason, I have the Dreamfever audiobook on my iPod and not my iPhone. YIKES! I'd say I was just getting to a good part, but it's been ALL good parts. Anyway, I broke down and purchased the Kindle version...but then COULDN'T read it because my daughter was trying to read over my shoulder (she's 9). So instead, I got stuck reading The Red Pyramid (kids book), which is good, but not what I was in the mood for.

Back to Barrons tonight.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I rushed out of the house today to take my daughter to the ER (she's OK) and when I got there, I discovered I had my iPhone and Kindle, but no iPod. Normally that's no biggie, but for some reason, I have the Dreamfever audiobook on my iPod and not my iPhone. YIKES! I'd say I was just getting to a good part, but it's been ALL good parts. Anyway, I broke down and purchased the Kindle version...but then COULDN'T read it because my daughter was trying to read over my shoulder (she's 9). So instead, I got stuck reading The Red Pyramid (kids book), which is good, but not what I was in the mood for.
> 
> Back to Barrons tonight.


I'm glad to hear your girlie is doing OK!

But that's a hilarious story, you have to admit...  We've definitely turned you into a Fever addict!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> I'm glad to hear your girlie is doing OK!
> 
> But that's a hilarious story, you have to admit...  We've definitely turned you into a Fever addict!


Yep, she'll be ok, just took a nasty spill off her bike. I posted about it in the thump thread earlier.

I was getting so frustrated, I kept trying to shift positions so she couldn't see the screen, but it just wasn't working. I thought about giving her the Kindle to read on and then reading the book on my iPhone Kindle app, but I didn't know how long we'd be and I was trying to save my iPhone battery (she'd already run that down playing Angry Birds).

I will say I've completely confused myself though by jumping between the Fever and Highlander series. I should have stuck with one or the other. Then to compound the confusion, I threw in a couple of Mercy Thompson books.


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

Sunshine22 said:


> I'm debating starting another series, (though plan on rereading all the Sookie books in early June, right before the start of the new season of True Blood) and can't decide between In Death and the Kate Daniels series... decisions, decisions...


I "vote" for _In Death._ I read the first book of the Kate Daniels series, and found it just "meh." It almost seems like you are starting in the middle of a series -- you're thrown right in to this different world/time without any kind of explanation of the backstory. So I spent a lot of the book feeling confused, which interfered with my enjoyment of the story. A few people have told me that the subsequent books get better, but if you want something that will grab you right away, I'd go with _In Death._ Of course, YMMV. 

Luv, glad your DD is okay!


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

dpinmd said:


> I "vote" for _In Death._ I read the first book of the Kate Daniels series, and found it just "meh." It almost seems like you are starting in the middle of a series -- you're thrown right in to this different world/time without any kind of explanation of the backstory. So I spent a lot of the book feeling confused, which interfered with my enjoyment of the story. A few people have told me that the subsequent books get better, but if you want something that will grab you right away, I'd go with _In Death._ Of course, YMMV.


Great information, thanks! Just bought the first two books in the In Death series. I sort of felt that way about the Hollows series, I read Dead Witch Walking when it was free and enjoyed it, but not enough to buy any of the other books yet.


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

I have _Dead Witch Walking_ from when it was free as well, but haven't actually gotten around to reading it yet. (I'm a bit of a hoarder when it comes to free books, LOL!)

I really do plan on _someday_ getting back to book 2 of the Kate Daniels series, just because I had a similar experience with the Black Dagger Brotherhood series -- was kinda "meh" about book 1, but read book 2 (after much urging from online friends) and was hooked from that point on! So maybe the same will happen with Kate Daniels.

But I think you'll really like the In Death series. I've read books 1-3 so far. (I'm really enjoying them, but am not "hooked" to the point where I can't read anything else in between -- which is a good thing considering how long the series is!)


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

dpinmd said:


> I have _Dead Witch Walking_ from when it was free as well, but haven't actually gotten around to reading it yet. (I'm a bit of a hoarder when it comes to free books, LOL!)
> 
> I really do plan on _someday_ getting back to book 2 of the Kate Daniels series, just because I had a similar experience with the Black Dagger Brotherhood series -- was kinda "meh" about book 1, but read book 2 (after much urging from online friends) and was hooked from that point on! So maybe the same will happen with Kate Daniels.
> 
> But I think you'll really like the In Death series. I've read books 1-3 so far. (I'm really enjoying them, but am not "hooked" to the point where I can't read anything else in between -- which is a good thing considering how long the series is!)


I read Dead Witch Walking and it was good but I'm not sold on it as a series. (Maybe it needs some sex? lol)

I've also read the sample and downloaded the first of the "In Death" series... I see a lot of sets available in that series for DTBs but no Kindle sets? It would be wonderful to be able to get them in bundles.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I read the Rachel Morgan series (Dead Witch Walking..) and I wasn't sold on the first one, but I ended up liking them.

Most of you know that In Death is one of my favorite series. I HIGHLY recommend them (I have both the Kindle and audible versions of each and every book... Yes, expensive, but I've gotten my money's worth. My parents are on my accounts and my Mom reads the Kindle version and my dad has listened to all the audiobooks. Now I think I may have gotten Hubs hooked on them) They're one of the only series I know that has staying power and gets better with each book. There may have been a couple I didn't care for, but over the course of 30 books and 6 novellas, I'd say that's a pretty good track record. I'm planning on re-reading them all this year.

I have the first Kate Daniels book and the first 3 BDB books. I'm not which series I'll start in on as soon as I finish the last Highlander book.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Trophywife007 said:


> I read Dead Witch Walking and it was good but I'm not sold on it as a series. (Maybe it needs some sex? lol)
> 
> I've also read the sample and downloaded the first of the "In Death" series... I see a lot of sets available in that series for DTBs but no Kindle sets? It would be wonderful to be able to get them in bundles.


No bundles--except the first three novellas are bundled as Three in Death. Unfortunately(?), the series is so popular, I doubt they'll ever bother bundling the ebooks.

Having said that, one thing to keep in mind is that each book is technically a stand alone. You don't HAVE to read them straight through, and there's good reason not to...it doesn't necessarily add to the experience to do so, and there are no cliffhangers. So unless you're like me, don't feel like you have to buy thirty books at once.

I did. I don't regret it either. But it's not necessary at all.

I'm rereading my way through them at the moment, since I can't seem to concentrate on anything new really until Magic Bleeds (Kate Daniels #4) is released on Tuesday. After that, I hope to finish Pleasure Unbound (Demonica #1) before deciding what's next on my plate.


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> No bundles--except the first three novellas are bundled as Three in Death. Unfortunately(?), the series is so popular, I doubt they'll ever bother bundling the ebooks.
> 
> Having said that, one thing to keep in mind is that each book is technically a stand alone. You don't HAVE to read them straight through, and there's good reason not to...it doesn't necessarily add to the experience to do so, and there are no cliffhangers. So unless you're like me, don't feel like you have to buy thirty books at once.
> 
> I did. I don't regret it either. But it's not necessary at all.


I'm a "read them in order" kind of a girl.  It's too bad they don't have the bundles for Kindle like the ones they have for the DTBs. Bundles are so convenient, imo.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

AAAAUUUUUGGGGGHHHHHH! I just reached the end of _Dreamfever_. How am I going to wait until December to find out what the heck just happened

Off to read forums......


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

GreenThumb said:


> AAAAUUUUUGGGGGHHHHHH! I just reached the end of _Dreamfever_. How am I going to wait until December to find out what the heck just happened
> 
> Off to read forums......


**snicker**

I mean, um, "sorry?"



Spoiler



**snicker**


----------



## Crystalmes (Jan 28, 2010)

ok I read the first one as my first freebie on my Kindle.. now you all are making me want to read the rest!!!


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

Oh my petunia! I usually laugh instead of freak out at eerie stuff,  but I admit that after reading this book at night I find myself looking over my shoulder as I walk across the house to my bedroom.  Such fun - but I think I'm going to finish the last few pages of Darkfever today WHILE IT'S STILL DAYLIGHT!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

What is the first book in this series?


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I rushed out of the house today to take my daughter to the ER (she's OK) and when I got there, I discovered I had my iPhone and Kindle, but no iPod. Normally that's no biggie, but for some reason, I have the Dreamfever audiobook on my iPod and not my iPhone. YIKES! I'd say I was just getting to a good part, but it's been ALL good parts. Anyway, I broke down and purchased the Kindle version...but then COULDN'T read it because my daughter was trying to read over my shoulder (she's 9). So instead, I got stuck reading The Red Pyramid (kids book), which is good, but not what I was in the mood for.
> 
> Back to Barrons tonight.


I am glad your daughter is Okay


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Anne said:


> What is the first book in this series?


#1









The rest of the series...
#2 







#3







#4


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

BTW, for anyone (like me) who pre-ordered Shadowfever when the release date was December 28, it looks like they are not (or at least have not yet) updating the release date on existing orders.  Who knows whether they will actually send out those existing orders on 12/7 -- but if you want to be safe, the best thing to do is to cancel your pre-order and then go back and RE-pre-order, and the new release date will show up as 12/7.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

dpinmd said:


> BTW, for anyone (like me) who pre-ordered Shadowfever when the release date was December 28, it looks like they are not (or at least have not yet) updating the release date on existing orders. Who knows whether they will actually send out those existing orders on 12/7 -- but if you want to be safe, the best thing to do is to cancel your pre-order and then go back and RE-pre-order, and the new release date will show up as 12/7.


I have mine ordered. Wouldn't it be great if they would keep bumping up the release date! Just wishful thinking I guess! 

This is the gorgeous cover of the new book...


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Shadowfever









Preorder link-- doesn't show the cover yet.


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

Preorder done....12/7 can't get here fast enough.

That cover is gorgeous.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Cagnes thanks for the order of the books. I just realized I have Darkfever. I got it a while ago for free and forgot about it.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Well, gang, as Karen herself says...good news and bad news:

http://www.karenmoning.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25626

The good news is that Shadowfever is going to be one whacking long tale--nearly twice the length of most of KMM's books.

The bad news is that the release date is now January 18, 2011. 

Full details in Karen's own words in the first post of the thread linked above.


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up, VictoriaP!  I am sorry to hear it's been delayed, though.


----------



## ReginaLovesHer Kindle (Nov 30, 2009)

This is a book I am so excited to get, before when the Kindle version was 3 weeks behind the Hardcover -- I actually pre-ordered the Hardcover.    But now the two versions are going to be released on the same day.  I have re-read the entire series.  I have listened to the entire series on audio.  And I have read the entire Highalnder series, and listened to Nos. 3+ of the HL series on audio.  Yes I am obsessed!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Welcome, Regina! Glad to have you join in the madness!

If you haven't found it already, KMM has a forum for the "Moning Maniacs" at http://www.karenmoning.com/forum. I'm over there under the same name as here.

And are you attending FeverCon in Atlanta in October? It's going to be a blast!


----------



## ReginaLovesHer Kindle (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you Victoria!  I love that forum.  Sometimes I need a break from the forum b/c it makes me want to know what is going to happen.  

I won't be going to Fever Con -- but I can't wait to hear how it is!


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Just finished Book 4.  Can't believe I'll have to wait till next year to find out what happens!  

N


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Victoria, I read your post in the Free Books thread. So...what _is_ the story behind the cover for Book 1? It doesn't match the covers for the rest in the series, and I much prefer the blue one with the streetlamp.

P.S. I have a feeling a bunch more people will be joining this thread after getting hooked by the freebie!

N


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

I read the first 2 in the last 2-3 days!  I read about 15% of the 3rd one least night!  (Usually it takes me at least a week to read a book).  

I shouldn't have started these right now!  I have about a million things to do for work!!!  

These are really good books


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I picked up these books after all the recommendations I'd seen here and when the first was available for free, well, how could I not? Well, four days later I've read them all and now what the heck am I supposed to do?! It took me forever to get to sleep last night trying to solve the cliffhanger satisfactorily in my head. December, really? Really?!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Aaargh! JANUARY?! I'm going to die and my brain is going to explode with all the crazy theories I've come up with.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

hsuthard said:


> Aaargh! JANUARY?! I'm going to die and my brain is going to explode with all the crazy theories I've come up with.


I feel your pain, sister. Truly.

Is it January yet?


----------



## stacydan (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks to all your posts, I know not to start this series until the end of December, that way the last book will be out by the time I finish!  

However, also thanks to all your posts, I have recently read the entire Highlander series, which I originally would not have read because I thought theywere more historical and I don't normally read historical .... but surprisingly, I ended up Loving them! - Especially the last ones!  So - Thanks for that!

And while I really am Itching to read the Fever series, I will be strong and I will wait; I have Plenty of other books to keep me occupied in the meantime.  Yep, I will be strong. and I will not succumb.  No matter how much you rave.  That's the plan. And I'm stickin to it.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

stacydan said:


> Thanks to all your posts, I know not to start this series until the end of December, that way the last book will be out by the time I finish!
> 
> However, also thanks to all your posts, I have recently read the entire Highlander series, which I originally would not have read because I thought theywere more historical and I don't normally read historical .... but surprisingly, I ended up Loving them! - Especially the last ones! So - Thanks for that!
> 
> And while I really am Itching to read the Fever series, I will be strong and I will wait; I have Plenty of other books to keep me occupied in the meantime. Yep, I will be strong. and I will not succumb. No matter how much you rave. That's the plan. And I'm stickin to it.


Ditto! I am currently in the middle of the Highlander series and will try not to start the Fever series until the end of the year. I will try to remain strong.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

stacydan said:


> And while I really am Itching to read the Fever series, I will be strong and I will wait; I have Plenty of other books to keep me occupied in the meantime. Yep, I will be strong. and I will not succumb. No matter how much you rave. That's the plan. And I'm stickin to it.


That was my original plan, too. Then I thought I would start reading, but space them out (after all, I figured, there were already four books out) so I would finish the four just in time for the fifth. But now, here I am, waiting with everyone else, wondering what happens next....

N


----------



## ReginaLovesHer Kindle (Nov 30, 2009)

Did you all hear the latest news?  Shadowfever is 728 pages!!!


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

ReginaLovesHer Kindle said:


> Did you all hear the latest news? Shadowfever is 728 pages!!!


Yep, it's like 2 books is 1.... can't wait!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Wow! That's going to be a fun read. Hope I don't stay up all night though LOL.  It kinda makes sense, though. The ending of the last book was like the end of the second act in any good story/play/movie, ending on tragedy. The next book is going to be the final act, whereas the first three books were all the first act (in my scenario).


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

hsuthard said:


> Wow! That's going to be a fun read. Hope I don't stay up all night though LOL. It kinda makes sense, though. The ending of the last book was like the end of the second act in any good story/play/movie, ending on tragedy. The next book is going to be the final act, whereas the first three books were all the first act (in my scenario).


Good luck with not staying up all night! I downloaded Dreamfever at 12:01 AM on the day of release, and at 3:35 AM was back on Karen's forum anxiously waiting for everyone to wake up and discuss the latest! LOL

I'll do a full reread in September...I need to as details are mercifully starting to blur.  There will be some Shadowfever goodies at FeverCon in October, so I definitely need to have my theories straight before then! And for those of you who aren't aware, Karen's monthly newsletter usually includes a teaser from the next book. If you're the type that likes that sort of thing, the newsletters are archived on her main site, and discussions are ongoing on her forum.

The last one has a lot of people majorly wigged out.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

How many books are in the series?


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Anne said:


> How many books are in the series?


Four currently. The fifth book will be the final one for this story arc. Next up will be set in the same world, but there's been nothing concrete on exactly what characters will be involved.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> Four currently. The fifth book will be the final one for this story arc. Next up will be set in the same world, but there's been nothing concrete on exactly what characters will be involved.


Thanks I am going to start to read the first book.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Is the Highlander series good? Should they be read in order?


----------



## ReginaLovesHer Kindle (Nov 30, 2009)

Anne said:


> Is the Highlander series good? Should they be read in order?


it is paranormal and romance. Very different than the dark urban fantasy that is the fever series. But the highlander series is enjoyable. Nos 1 and 2 do not pertain at all to the fever series and many people do not like them. I would recommend starting with 3 or 4. They don't have to be read in order. I didn't but I think you will enjoy them more if you at least read 4,5,6 and 7 in order.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

ReginaLovesHer Kindle said:


> it is paranormal and romance. Very different than the dark urban fantasy that is the fever series. But the highlander series is enjoyable. Nos 1 and 2 do not pertain at all to the fever series and many people do not like them. I would recommend starting with 3 or 4. They don't have to be read in order. I didn't but I think you will enjoy them more if you at least read 4,5,6 and 7 in order.


Thanks I am going to read the fever series first. Then I will try the highlander series. I will start with the 3 book.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

ReginaLovesHer Kindle said:


> it is paranormal and romance. Very different than the dark urban fantasy that is the fever series. But the highlander series is enjoyable. Nos 1 and 2 do not pertain at all to the fever series and many people do not like them. I would recommend starting with 3 or 4. They don't have to be read in order. I didn't but I think you will enjoy them more if you at least read 4,5,6 and 7 in order.


Agreed! The first 2 Highlander books were just ok and had I not read here that they get better, I would not have continued the series. They not only get better, they get awesome!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

AnelaBelladonna said:


> Agreed! The first 2 Highlander books were just ok and had I not read here that they get better, I would not have continued the series. They not only get better, they get awesome!


Then you agree that I should start with the 3 book in the series?


----------



## ReginaLovesHer Kindle (Nov 30, 2009)

Anne said:


> Then you agree that I should start with the 3 book in the series?


It isn't a series in the sense that you need to read the one before it to understand the one after it. They are just all written on a similar theme (same formula, very formulaic romance) and in the same world. Time traveling woman from modern times meets up with a highlander from hundreds of years ago. There is absolutely no reason to read 1 and 2 unless you completely love the theme. Another reason to read #1 would be if you love #3 and then you love #6 -- and so you want to know more about Adam's history -- which is presented in #1 but definitely not important to know to understand 3 and 6. Each book features a different couple and the couple/characters in #2 are never again seen or heard of in the series. Also, no characters from other books are in #2. #2 has characters from #1, but again, 3 and on are not dependant on 1 and 2.

Many people on goodreads or the the forum on www.karenmoning.com recommend actually starting with 4 (and like I said, 4, 5, 6 and 7 should be read in order). So I am a little different in recommending #3. The reason I recommend #3 is it is enjoyable. It is more historical and has some history details. The reason most Fever fans suggest starting at #4 is that #3 does not play into the Fever world, really. And for some people, it has too much historical stuff.

So yeah, you do not need to read #1 and 2 like I posted before, and really you don't need to read #3. If you really like Adam's book (Immortal Highlander #6) then you can always go back and read 1 and 3. If after finishing the Fever series you just want more of the world, I would start with 4.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks Regina It sounds like I should start with book 4.

I have started reading Darkfever and so far I love it. I just lost my Internet there is an outage in my area. And my cable is not working now. It looks like I will be reading Darkfever for a while . I am posting this from my Ipad.


----------



## dlanzarotta (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm about half way through Darkfever, I love it so far!  Although for some reason I keep comparing Mac to Sookie Stackhouse from True Blood. lol Not a bad thing, I guess they just have similar personalities.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

Anne said:


> Then you agree that I should start with the 3 book in the series?


As an obsessive, I cannot recommend anything being read out of order or leaving anything out of a series.  If you are not that way, starting at 3 is good.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I read them WAY out of order.  Read the first three Fever books last July, all in one day--Dreamfever wasn't out yet.  Then Spell of the Highlander (#7).  Then Dark Highlander a week later (5), and Immortal Highlander (6) a few days after that.  Dreamfever (Fever 4) when it released a few weeks later in mid August.  Finally got through Kiss of the Highlander (Highlander 4) sometime in October and that's when I went, "oh, this is why I was supposed to read them in order!"  (Those who know my Highlander preference and the plots of the books can imagine the utter shock I got at the beginning of that book since I read the twins out of order!)

I started the first Highlander book and haven't finished it, #2 is in my TBR pile, haven't even downloaded #3.  I may never get to any of them.  But I do recommend the novella Into the Dreaming, available in the anthology Tapestry.  It's hilarious!  (Though as it was written for another publisher it is NOT to be used to interpret events or characters from the Fever world, per Karen.)

Anyway, Highlanders 4-7 are good romps, but they're not must reads in order to enjoy Fever.  And yes, they should be read in order, if only so you don't have a heart attack the way I did...


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

AnelaBelladonna said:


> As an obsessive, I cannot recommend anything being read out of order or leaving anything out of a series.  If you are not that way, starting at 3 is good.


I usually like to read a series in order. I have heard this before that I should start with book 4. I think with this series I will start with book 4.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Victoria:Thanks I am going to read the Fever series first and then I think I am going to read the Highlander series starting with book 4.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Anne said:


> Victoria:Thanks I am going to read the Fever series first and then I think I am going to read the Highlander series starting with book 4.


Enjoy! Let us know how you like them!


----------



## ReginaLovesHer Kindle (Nov 30, 2009)

Victoria does that mean you prefer drustan? Like you I read them way out of order. I read #1 first. Hated it. Then someone on the KMM boards gave me an out of order list. I read 3, 7, 6, 5 and then 4. Lol. After you read 6, if you like Adam you may want to read 3. Adam and his son play a key role. It is a sweet love story. 2 is really just eh. There is a charater set up for a sequel and then Karen never wrote about him (the same thing happened with 2 characters in 3). Kind of frustrating after getting invested in the side story and then it doesn't happen. 2 has nothing at all to do with fae or the fever series. I do recommend reading 3 if you liked the highlander series and Adam. 

the audio performance of the highlander series is amazing. 

I liked Into The Dreaming too. I thought I had figured out what Barrons was when I read it and was frustrated to find out it doesn't play into the fever world. Into the Dreaming is in the anthology Tapestry.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> Enjoy! Let us know how you like them!


I am reading Darkfever now so far I love it.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

ReginaLovesHer Kindle said:


> Victoria does that mean you prefer drustan? Like you I read them way out of order. I read #1 first. Hated it. Then someone on the KMM boards gave me an out of order list. I read 3, 7, 6, 5 and then 4. Lol. After you read 6, if you like Adam you may want to read 3. Adam and his son play a key role. It is a sweet love story. 2 is really just eh. There is a charater set up for a sequel and then Karen never wrote about him (the same thing happened with 2 characters in 3). Kind of frustrating after getting invested in the side story and then it doesn't happen. 2 has nothing at all to do with fae or the fever series. I do recommend reading 3 if you liked the highlander series and Adam.
> 
> the audio performance of the highlander series is amazing.
> 
> I liked Into The Dreaming too. I thought I had figured out what Barrons was when I read it and was frustrated to find out it doesn't play into the fever world. Into the Dreaming is in the anthology Tapestry.


I'm a


Spoiler



Dageus girl, and he's DEAD at the beginning of Kiss.


  Somewhere else in this thread is the story of what happened when I read the books; might still be in my profile on Karen's site too. He basically took up residence in my head and simply won't let go. It's a running joke at this point...I've found a dozen male leads I'd much rather daydream about since then, *especially* Roarke from the In Death books. But just try it and...nope, damned Highlander shows up every time. I adored Barrons, loved Cian. Then this boyo comes 'round, and nothing's been the same since! LOL

Actually, if I could have simply picked one, it would probably have been Aedan. ITD was one of only three paper books I've read since I got the Kindle. I keep meaning to get Tapestry so I have it in ebook form too, but I just haven't gotten around to doing it.

I can't do audiobooks, personally. Some sort of disconnect in my head, I suppose; I lose track of the storyline within mere minutes. And I wasn't fond of the female voices in the one I tried. But I have a number of Phil's Highlander ringtones on my phone as daily alarms, and Unseelie Bop from the BloodRush soundtrack is my main one for calls. Yes, I'm nuts. LMAO


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

It is 1:30 am here in New York and I am still up reading Darkfever.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Bwahahahaha!!!  Excellent

**cough cough**

I mean, um....sorry?  LOL


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

[quote But I have a number of Phil's Highlander ringtones on my phone as daily alarms, and Unseelie Bop from the BloodRush soundtrack is my main one for calls. Yes, I'm nuts. LMAO
[/quote]

Where did you get Highlander ringtones?


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> Bwahahahaha!!! Excellent
> 
> **cough cough**
> 
> I mean, um....sorry? LOL


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

AnelaBelladonna said:


> [quote But I have a number of Phil's Highlander ringtones on my phone as daily alarms, and Unseelie Bop from the BloodRush soundtrack is my main one for calls. Yes, I'm nuts. LMAO
> 
> Where did you get Highlander ringtones?


Karen's main site has all kinds of extras on it. Here is the page of ringtones:

http://www.karenmoning.com/news/ringtones.html

The first batch are all from BloodRush. Scroll down about halfway to see the Highlander ones. No Fever ones yet...I'm hoping that will happen around the time of FeverCon or Shadowfever.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Anne said:


> It is 1:30 am here in New York and I am still up reading Darkfever.


Are all your lights on? 

N


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Neekeebee said:


> Are all your lights on?
> 
> N


Too funny...the first app I downloaded for the new iPhone was one to turn the LED flash into a flashlight. That way I'll always have one on me. This, in spite of the fact that I received two flashlights for Xmas. I'm now firmly of the opinion that one can never have enough flashlights!

The iPhone, of course, is covered in a pink hibiscus DG skin and a matching pink bumper. LOL But that fetish predates meeting Mac. As does my passion for fast cars and amazing shoes.


----------



## ReginaLovesHer Kindle (Nov 30, 2009)

Ahh, I am a Daegas fan myself.  I read Kiss after Dark HL so I understand the reaction.    But at the time I knew I was going back in time.  I have Bloodrush on my iPhone too.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> Karen's main site has all kinds of extras on it. Here is the page of ringtones:
> 
> http://www.karenmoning.com/news/ringtones.html
> 
> The first batch are all from BloodRush. Scroll down about halfway to see the Highlander ones. No Fever ones yet...I'm hoping that will happen around the time of FeverCon or Shadowfever.


OOOooooooo...Thank you!!!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Neekeebee said:


> Are all your lights on?
> 
> N


Of course the lights were on  You know I have to stay in the Light and avoid the Dark.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I think I need to buy some flashliglhts


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Get the one you can fasten to your forehead.  I made fun of Hubby when he got it, but now it's the one I run for when the electricity's out.

N


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Anne said:


> I think I need to buy some flashliglhts


Lots and lots of flashlights.... 

For those who've finished the four current Fever books:


Spoiler



Both the MacHalo and the Barrons' improved Z-Lo do actually exist. I've worn the Z-Lo briefly, and it's amazingly heavy! I hear the MacHalo is actually worse. Both helmets, along with at least one replica of Mac's spear (probably two), will be in Atlanta for FeverCon for pictures with the attending Moning Maniacs. We've been joking about how to get the spear to the conference...TSA is not going to be happy about me taking it in my carryon. LOL (Hubby made it for me as a birthday present; yes, he really is crazier than I am!)


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Neekeebee said:


> Get the one you can fasten to your forehead. I made fun of Hubby when he got it, but now it's the one I run for when the electricity's out.
> 
> N


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Victoria: Yes lots of flashlights.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I just finished Darkfever. I love it. I just started Bloodfever.


----------



## dlanzarotta (Jul 14, 2010)

Same here. Finished Darkfever last night.  Cannot wait to start reading Bloodfever.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

dlanzarotta said:


> Same here. Finished Darkfever last night. Cannot wait to start reading Bloodfever.


You should start to read BloodFever as soon as you can. It is even better than the first book.


----------



## dlanzarotta (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm gonna start reading it tonight!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

dlanzarotta said:


> I'm gonna start reading it tonight!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Haven't you people figured out yet you shouldn't read these in the dark?!?!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> Haven't you people figured out yet you shouldn't read these in the dark?!?!


I am not reading in the Dark.I have my flashlight and all the lights on.


----------



## dlanzarotta (Jul 14, 2010)

Flashlights work great when you are reading in the dark zone. LOL


----------



## sixnsolid (Mar 13, 2009)

You got me....Started the series with three of my daughters yesterday.  It will be our next "book club" read


----------



## dlanzarotta (Jul 14, 2010)

sixnsolid said:


> You got me....Started the series with three of my daughters yesterday. It will be our next "book club" read


That is pretty cool that you and your daughters have a "book club." Just a warning, depending on how old your daughters are, some of the things, at least on the first book (darkfever) may not be appropriate.  This series could easily be on HBO, right up there with True Blood. lol


----------



## sixnsolid (Mar 13, 2009)

dlanzarotta said:


> That is pretty cool that you and your daughters have a "book club." Just a warning, depending on how old your daughters are, some of the things, at least on the first book (darkfever) may not be appropriate.  This series could easily be on HBO, right up there with True Blood. lol


All the girls reading with me are almost 18, 19 and 21, but thank you for the warning  When we all read the In Death series my girls actually skipped over the more "mature" scenes because they wanted to get on with the story!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

For the most part....there's a bit of language, some sexual scenes...not super graphic, but not for kids either.  I'll admit I read worse in high school, but I still twitch at the idea of my fourteen year old niece getting her hands on these.

HOWEVER...

There's a very controversial scene in one book, and some very steamy "mature" scenes later in the series.  I will not discuss either here as these are mega spoilers.  PM me for details if you're really concerned.  If you've read the Black Dagger Brotherhood books, the Demonica series, anything by Jeanine Frost, or even the In Death series, the level of sex and violence is probably a non issue as they're within the norms for the paranormal genre.  But just be forewarned.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Thinking of naming the new K3 I just ordered....Barrons.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

GreenThumb said:


> Thinking of naming the new K3 I just ordered....Barrons.


Lol, did we get you thinking of the sexy, dark, nekkid stuff over on the other thread


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Yes, indeed!  But I figured that comment would find more understanding over on this thread!  hehehe


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

GreenThumb said:


> Yes, indeed! But I figured that comment would find more understanding over on this thread! hehehe


The dark, sexy, nekkid stuff caused me to name my new Kindle Roarke... Sigh...


----------



## ReginaLovesHer Kindle (Nov 30, 2009)

So did you all get the teaser posted in KMM's newsletter today?  She implies who the beast is .......


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

*rushing off to sign up for newsletter.....*

Okay, just got it.  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

GreenThumb said:


> Thinking of naming the new K3 I just ordered....Barrons.


Too funny, that's what I picked out for mine also! I love this series!


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

I did do it.  We can have twin Barronses.  hehehe


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

LMAO....by these standards, I suppose I should name the new iPhone "Dageus", since just like the last one, it has a nasty tendency of playing Nine Inch Nails at the least opportune times.  

But no.  I can't name a device with a lifespan of one to three years after one of my favorite men.  How on earth could I get rid of it later?  No such thing as an UPGRADE from ROARKE!  Ye gods, Heather, surely you're joking?  You can't intend to hand Roarke down to the BRATs next year....!

Maybe my next car.  Which, judging by my favorite guys, will need to be sleek, black, topless, and the slickest thing on four wheels.  And the engine needs to roar....


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> But no. I can't name a device with a lifespan of one to three years after one of my favorite men. How on earth could I get rid of it later? No such thing as an UPGRADE from ROARKE! Ye gods, Heather, surely you're joking? You can't intend to hand Roarke down to the BRATs next year....!


Well, You just squashed THAT idea in a big way <grin>

Back to the drawing board. (Which might be a good thing, because I have my eye on a Hot Pink Cover and Roarke in pink? So not happening!)


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Well, You just squashed THAT idea in a big way <grin>
> 
> Back to the drawing board. (Which might be a good thing, because I have my eye on a Hot Pink Cover and Roarke in pink? So not happening!)


Which is the other problem with me naming my iPhone after Dageus....hot pink and white with hot pink flowers? Not to mention the PacMan background....

Now, I could probably get away with naming it "Ms. Lane"!


----------



## sixnsolid (Mar 13, 2009)

I finished them. I believe I may shrivel up and die between now and January.........   

Are the Highlander books individual romances? I feel like I need another series.


----------



## ReginaLovesHer Kindle (Nov 30, 2009)

I found the KMM forum helpful in my times of need and signing up for the KMM newsletter (from her website) has kept me going.    

The HL books are individual romances, but #3 on our semi-tied together (by relation or people knowing each other), but the story is pretty much concluded at the end of each book.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

ReginaLovesHer Kindle said:


> I found the KMM forum helpful in my times of need and signing up for the KMM newsletter (from her website) has kept me going.
> 
> The HL books are individual romances, but #3 on our semi-tied together (by relation or people knowing each other), but the story is pretty much concluded at the end of each book.


And no cliffhangers. Big plus.

The forum is the best place to hang out, besides here, of course! You can opt to discuss theories or stay the heck away from them, depending on your moods. There's a ton of people who've amassed an incredible amount of knowledge over the years about all things Celtic and Keltar, Seelie and Unseelie, Highlander and Fever, so you can indulge in discussions with others who actually understand your new obsession and can empathize. LOL Come on over, it's a pretty welcoming place!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I finally started reading Faefever. I love this series. I am going to hate when it ends.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

kimbertay said:


> Too funny, that's what I picked out for mine also! I love this series!
> [/quote
> 
> That is a good idea


----------



## ReginaLovesHer Kindle (Nov 30, 2009)

I just finished the Downside Ghosts series or finished the first three that are out. It is by Stacia Kane and a dark, gritty urban fantasy series. There are two more coming. But no cliff hangers at the end of #3.  I highly recommend this series to fill the fever void. The reviews on goodreads for it give a good picture of the book without spoilers. The ones out are Unholy Ghosts, Uholy Magic, and City of Ghosts.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

ReginaLovesHer Kindle said:


> I just finished the Downside Ghosts series or finished the first three that are out. It is by Stacia Kane and a dark, gritty urban fantasy series. There are two more coming. But bi cliff hangers at the end of #3. I highly recommend this series to fill the fever void. The reviews on goodreads for it give a good picture of the book without spoilers. The ones out are Unholy Ghosts, Uholy Magic, and City of Ghosts.


Regina: Thanks I just found this series. I need to check out the first book. I just became of friend of the author on facebook.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

WoW each book it better than the last book.


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm almost done with the 4th book. I am trying to make this book last longer. I literally do not want it to end.

Also naming my kindle MacKayla since I got a graphite kindle with a pink lighted cover.


----------



## ZsuZsu (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks to all of the enablers- I mean HELPERS, I have just gobbled up this series and am now waiting for the next installment!  
I am now in a waiting pattern for a whole BUNCH of series... waiting for the next "Kate Daniels" book, the next "Rachel Morgan" book, the next "Mackayla" book.... sigh


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Anyone planning on going to the Shadowfever launch party in New Orleans in January? I'm so exited that it will be in NOLA, only about an hour drive for me... I definitely plan on being there! 

Here's the info... Shadowfever Launch Party Details!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Darn it darn it darn it

I read #1, then I started a binge in which I read #2 and #3 in one weekend   

Then I thought, let me just take a peek at #4 so I can make it last until january and I kept reading halfway through  

What am I suppose to do now  

This series is like catnip


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

I have never read them but I have bought the whole series.  I have been holding off until closer to time for the release of the last book.  I am really looking forward to starting them very soon.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

cagnes said:


> Anyone planning on going to the Shadowfever launch party in New Orleans in January? I'm so exited that it will be in NOLA, only about an hour drive for me... I definitely plan on being there!
> 
> Here's the info... Shadowfever Launch Party Details!


Tentatively, yes. FeverCon was OUTSTANDING, well worth the trip. But we have to fly in from Seattle--and hubby insists on going, so double the airfare and meals--and ouch, I'm already choking on the price. But I have too many friends going not to consider it seriously.

If you're going, please do let them know via Facebook, a reply to the blog, or on the forum. That headcount is vital for planning purposes, Leiha really needs to know.

And Atunah, just finish number 4. Join in the madness.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> Tentatively, yes. FeverCon was OUTSTANDING, well worth the trip. But we have to fly in from Seattle--and hubby insists on going, so double the airfare and meals--and ouch, I'm already choking on the price. But I have too many friends going not to consider it seriously.
> 
> If you're going, please do let them know via Facebook, a reply to the blog, or on the forum. That headcount is vital for planning purposes, Leiha really needs to know.
> 
> And Atunah, just finish number 4. Join in the madness.


It sounds like FeverCon was a blast, wish i could have been there!

I did check in on the message board for the launch party... hope to see you & your hubby there!


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

AnelaBelladonna said:


> I have never read them but I have bought the whole series. I have been holding off until closer to time for the release of the last book. I am really looking forward to starting them very soon.


That is what I have done as well. I really want to start the first one but I know if they are half as good as everyone says they are I just better wait or I will have read them all in a week and then I will have to wait. 
So, I am being good and waiting to start them. I really want to though so I hope January gets here soon.


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

The price for the Kindle edition of Dreamfever has dropped to $6.29. WooHoo!

http://www.amazon.com/Dreamfever-The-Fever-Series-ebook/dp/B002LDM8WW/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1287953991&sr=8-2


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Sneak peak to Shadowfever...

http://karenmariemoning.blogspot.com/2011/01/shadowfever-first-2-chapters-up-at-my.html


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

Jaasy said:


> Sneak peak to Shadowfever...
> 
> http://karenmariemoning.blogspot.com/2011/01/shadowfever-first-2-chapters-up-at-my.html


I am going to do my best to wait until next week when the book is released but I'm not making any promises!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I still need to finish Dreamfever, I been dragging them out as long as I could. Now I got sidetracked with other books.  I read fast though and I don't have to have the new one on the same day it comes out. I'll live if I get it a couple of days after


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

I just finished the 4th and now I have to wait.  . So if I preorder Shadowfever now and it says it comes out on the 18th, does that mean 12.01 am on the 18th? Or day? Or evening?  

Thankfully I only have to wait a day and a half, some of you have waited a while. 

I don't think I am going to read whatever part is posted on the sites, I want to read the whole thing on the Kindle, not computer.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Atunah said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> I just finished the 4th and now I have to wait. . So if I preorder Shadowfever now and it says it comes out on the 18th, does that mean 12.01 am on the 18th? Or day? Or evening?
> 
> ...


They usually go out at midnight (PST).. which means I won't get it until 3 AM


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

LOL--I get mine at 4 PM tomorrow...but the catch is I have to read it in hardcover.  

Down here in New Orleans with who knows how many other Maniacs, plus Karen and Phil Gigante, the voice actor who did the Highlander audiobooks and the last two Fever ones.  We're having a blast--Heather, Karen's got me started crawling the Zappos website.  She has the most fabulous shoes and enables on a scale equal to any of us!  LMAO

I HAVE to get to bed early tonight as we're up all night for a pajama party tomorrow--just 150 or so Maniacs in our PJ's with our books, piled all over this super elegant hotel.  Thank heavens the staff here are some of the best natured folks I've ever met in the hospitality industry!  They clearly think we're nuts, but they're also willing to join in the fun.

26 more hours, give or take a few minutes!


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> LOL--I get mine at 4 PM tomorrow...but the catch is I have to read it in hardcover.
> 
> Down here in New Orleans with who knows how many other Maniacs, plus Karen and Phil Gigante, the voice actor who did the Highlander audiobooks and the last two Fever ones. We're having a blast--Heather, Karen's got me started crawling the Zappos website. She has the most fabulous shoes and enables on a scale equal to any of us! LMAO
> 
> ...


Victoria - Glad to hear you guys are having a good time in NOLA... hope to run into you at the book singing tomorrow! I won't be in NO until Monday afternoon, I'll be at the signing & will stay overnight at the Harrah's Hotel... after the QA session on Tuesday, I'll have to head home.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Luvmy4brats said:


> They usually go out at midnight (PST).. which means I won't get it until 3 AM


Hmm, so it will be 2 am here. I'll be up if I can stay awake, not for reading though, but to watch Tennis in Australia. Because of the time zone its 7 pm there when its 2 am here. So night matches just start then. 
The older I get, the harder this is for me to stay awake lol. 
My eyes would be to tired to read though so I do that during the afternoon/evening on Tuesday then.

I am really glad I waited this close to the release before finishing #4.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

cagnes said:


> Victoria - Glad to hear you guys are having a good time in NOLA... hope to run into you at the book singing tomorrow! I won't be in NO until Monday afternoon, I'll be at the signing & will stay overnight at the Harrah's Hotel... after the QA session on Tuesday, I'll have to head home.


I'll send you a PM with contact info.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

TOMORROW!!  It is almost here!!!!!


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

OMGoodness!  I need to prepare to stay up late tonight reading, I'll get it at 12:01 am I'm thinking since I'm on the west coast!  Will I be able to put it down or will I be staying up all night!


----------



## sixnsolid (Mar 13, 2009)

Glad I popped back in here. I'm in NY and my daughters (college kids on break) and I were planning a midnight reading run.  Guess we'll wait until the morning


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

OH MY GOD.  Just finished the book (6 AM NOLA time).  Now I'm going to crawl the hotel looking for other survivors to talk with!  LMAO


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> OH MY GOD. Just finished the book (6 AM NOLA time). Now I'm going to crawl the hotel looking for other survivors to talk with! LMAO


I will join you in a little bit. I woke up at 3 a.m. thinking it's here! I turned my new wi-fi on and did a sync and it said "no new downloads"  so I kept trying for the next hour before getting out of bed to check the status on-line. Duh, I preordered it with my old K1 - went to the archives on the new K3, it was there,  Transferred in 10 seconds and barely started reading before it was time to get ready for GS to be here to watch for the day. He will nap for a couple of hours in a little bit and I should be able to get through it at least by his afternoon nap.

Do we finally get a conclusion?


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

This book is the conclusion of the current story arc, yes, though not *all* things are neatly wrapped with a pink bow.

I've now been up since about 9 AM yesterday and am running on about 4 hours sleep in the last 48.  Did a LOT of discussing since 6 AM this morning--nothing like having a couple hundred other fanatics around to talk a series with!


----------



## padowd (Jan 14, 2010)

I am going to have to break down and read these books. I have the first two on my Kindle that I have had for awhile now. I have heard so many good things about them. Right now I am on a Stephen King kick. I am halfway through The Stand and I think I will take a break from him and maybe start these books when I am finished.


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

Finished this morning!  I was home sick yesterday, which you'd think would be a good thing, but I kept falling asleep, so it took me until today to finish!  Wow, I'm still reeling.  It was awesome -- but I'm definitely going to have to re-read, because I devoured it too quickly to pick up every detail!

So jealous of you ladies in NOLA.  I can only imagine how fantastic it woukd be to share this in person with so many other Fever Fanatics!


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

We've had the first one in the series since it was free in July of 2009 (I think).  We just started reading them at the beginning of the week (mom and I)... I'm just starting book 4 right now.  I am SOOO glad we waited until now to start them, because we can read them all in one binge week instead of having to wait for them!  Wow!  Seriously, we decided to go ahead and buy book#4 and book#5 yesterday to discover that's the day the last one was released.  What timing!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

There aren't enough hours in the day and why the heck do I have to sleep  .

I am only about 12% in as I am also watching hours and hours of Tennis at night (Australian Open). Then some work. I am trying to fit reading in there somewhere.


----------



## Brenda M. (Nov 26, 2008)

Holy crap, I didn't realize there were so many fever addicts! I am almost done with the first one and am loving it and have already downloaded the second one. I got the first one many months ago when it was free and had no idea how good it would be!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

dpinmd said:


> So jealous of you ladies in NOLA. I can only imagine how fantastic it woukd be to share this in person with so many other Fever Fanatics!


I only *just* got home from NOLA (it's almost 1 AM my time). Separated from my Moning Maniac sisters less than eight hours ago, and we're all already whimpering and fussing over how and when we get to together next. (It's only been four months since we were together in Atlanta...) Whatever it takes, make it to the next event. You absolutely will not regret it, I swear.

Hubby's a few hundred pages into the book--the whole plane ride home, he'd giggle and point at lines. Then just before the plane landed, he reached a climactic point in the book and grumbled because he had to stop reading to get his luggage. LMAO


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

I hope I can make a NOLA event once I move out there in the summer! I am only 10% through the new one. I'm still reeling from


Spoiler



Barron's death


 and can't really get over it in a way. I'm hopin to finish it up this weekend though. I'm excited to see that y'all really liked it though!


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

izzy said:


> I hope I can make a NOLA event once I move out there in the summer! I am only 10% through the new one. I'm still reeling from
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


You and me both! I am somewhere around 4000 locations right now and had to take an emotional breather.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I am at location 6000 and I am really worried at this point  . I don't know why, but I just am. What a emotional coaster this is. 
I am glad its a longer book though. Otherwise I'd be done already


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Finished!!!  Wow, what a read that was!  There were some great and unexpected twists and turns!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Today's "Kindle Daily Post": http://www.kindlepost.com/


----------



## melissalwebb (Dec 20, 2010)

I can't wait to read the new one.  My sister is in the middle of it right now.  She says it's really good, but very emotional.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Finally finished... Started the first book on Monday and just finished the 5th today (Thank you school for closing due to snow and thanks to my friend who needed somebody to watch her kindergartener - he sufficiently kept my kindergartner occupied while I read my books!) Ahhh... but not sure what to read next. <sigh>


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I just finished. I am worn out.  

I need to read something light and fluffy, maybe a Julia Quinn novel. I need something with a Duke and a virgin and flowers and lots of smiling people in it.  


Incredible series. I envy those that are just starting.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Atunah said:


> I just finished. I am worn out.
> 
> I need to read something light and fluffy, maybe a Julia Quinn novel. I need something with a Duke and a virgin and flowers and lots of smiling people in it.


LMAO!!!!   

I must be the only one who wasn't wiped out by the book. If anything, I feel like it's jumpstarted my interest in reading again. I just can't quite decide what to read next--leaning towards Kresley Cole. I did start an audiobook of another series already too. And of course, now I'm WAY more than ready for the next _In Death_...in three weeks or so.

I think I'm relieved the wait is finally over, and that's really very freeing to me.


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

I finished it! And holy crap what an awesome end. I hope there are more to come eventually maybe. I can't wait to go back and re-read the whole series too!


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

There's a discussion thread over on Amazon and found myself over there reading and laughing after I finished the book.  I thoroughly enjoyed the series and reading what others thought just elevated my pleasure!


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

Jaasy said:


> There's a discussion thread over on Amazon and found myself over there reading and laughing after I finished the book. I thoroughly enjoyed the series and reading what others thought just elevated my pleasure!


Can you give a link? Thanks!

Here's a link to another forum that discusses several paranormal series... I haven't gotten into the one for Shadowfever yet (and won't until I'm finished with it) but others might enjoy it. Warning -- it's rife with spoilers.

http://www.tangler.com/forum/paranormal-fiction---vampires-werewolves-and-faries-oh-my/topics/


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Oops! Forgot all about _Shadowfever_! (For some reason, I thought it was going to take a lot longer!) Gonna go get it now...

N


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

What a rollercoaster ride... I can't remember the last book I read that had that many ups and downs.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Trophywife007 said:


> Can you give a link? Thanks!
> 
> Here's a link to another forum that discusses several paranormal series... I haven't gotten into the one for Shadowfever yet (and won't until I'm finished with it) but others might enjoy it. Warning -- it's rife with spoilers.
> 
> http://www.tangler.com/forum/paranormal-fiction---vampires-werewolves-and-faries-oh-my/topics/


This is the one I read...

http://www.amazon.com/Discuss-Shadowfever-after-SPOILERS-ALERT/forum/Fx3EILQ4N71ID0Y/Tx2BVAPJWRKDBBY/1/ref=cm_cd_ef_rt_tft_tp?_encoding=UTF8&asin=B003EY7IRC


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I really tried to stay away from any thread that could have potential spoilers in it. With the cliffhanger from book 4, I did not want to be spoiled in any way shape or form. So for those that haven't read the last one yet, be careful what forums you go or you might get spoiled. 

It is fun to read afterwards though


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Definitely dodge the spoilers until after you've read the book.  It's not worth spoiling this one. It really isn't.

Afterwards--KMM's own forums are probably the best place on the planet to discuss the series and what comes next.  And of course, anything else you might be interested in reading; more than half of the books I've read in the last eighteen months have come from recs from other Maniacs on Karen's boards!


----------



## erin22 (Jul 7, 2010)

I had read the first book back when it was first offered for free and I didn't love it or hate it and decided to put the series on my list of things I might want to read at some point in the future. 

On Friday, with the fifth book having been released, I decided I would go ahead and give the series another try....yeah so I proceeded to spend the entire weekend inside my house devouring the entire rest of the series in two days. I think I need to join Readers Anonymous.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

LOL--Erin, we all did something like that.  Welcome to the club!

KMM just got word today that Shadowfever will debut at #1 on the NYT hardcover bestseller list that's about to come out, and I just heard that it's going to show at #1 on Audible as well.  Just amazing.


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

erin22 said:


> I had read the first book back when it was first offered for free and I didn't love it or hate it and decided to put the series on my list of things I might want to read at some point in the future.
> 
> On Friday, with the fifth book having been released, I decided I would go ahead and give the series another try....yeah so I proceeded to spend the entire weekend inside my house devouring the entire rest of the series in two days. I think I need to join Readers Anonymous.


I think it would have been cool to be able to experience the series like that... all in one fell swoop. I only started it last year (actually 2009) when the first one was free and spaced it out so I could read Dreamfever and Shadowfever together. Waiting just over one year was bad enough... I don't know how I would have lasted, waiting 5 years for it all to unfold.

I really, really, really enjoyed the ride!


----------



## erin22 (Jul 7, 2010)

Then AFTER I devoured most of the series in one weekend, I decided to start over and re-read it more slowly   Then I think I might try one of her Highlander books to see if they can capture my attention.


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

erin22 said:


> Then AFTER I devoured most of the series in one weekend, I decided to start over and re-read it more slowly  Then I think I might try one of her Highlander books to see if they can capture my attention.


The Highlander books are different, but they will give you the back story on the MacKeltars and Adam Black. Fun reading ahead for you...


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

I envy anyone who is reading the entire series for the first time.


----------



## CaitLondon (Oct 12, 2010)

Oh, my gosh. I got started on KMM's Fever series as a free podiobook and went on from there. Read her Highlanders, but truly loved each of her FEVER and SHADOWFEVER is on my to-buy list. Really good series. I heard she's extending some of the characters, which is great, but this was the best series!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

erin22 said:


> Then AFTER I devoured most of the series in one weekend, I decided to start over and re-read it more slowly  Then I think I might try one of her Highlander books to see if they can capture my attention.


As a Fever fan, it's best to try the last four Highlanders, and to read them in order of publication. (Kiss, Dark, Immortal, Spell). Only the last four are truly relevant to the Fever series, and they're just plain better books than the first three.

Having said that, I personally read them completely out of order. LOL But there are definite spoilers in there, and the experience is improved by reading them in order. If you find you can't, because Kiss is annoying to some people (raises hand), try Spell. It's the closest of the bunch to a fantasy, as opposed to romance. And Cian...mmm...Cian. Really loved Cian until I met Dageus. Then it was all over, and some eighteen months later I still cannot get that man out of my head. Sigh--thought SF might finally clear that little issue away, but nope. Oh well, at least my reader's block seems gone--one out of two isn't bad! LOL


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

**Rushing off to add Highlander books to Barrons (my Kindle)**

Just finished "Shadowfever".  Fantastic!!!  And now I must learn more about these Keltars.....


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

GreenThumb said:


> **Rushing off to add Highlander books to Barrons (my Kindle)**
> 
> Just finished "Shadowfever". Fantastic!!! And now I must learn more about these Keltars.....


Just beware of the Keltar boys. If one of them gets a hold of your heart, you're toast. They'll utterly ruin you for any other literary male you encounter! LOL

(Nah, not the voice of experience here...what gives you that idea? Just because Dageus has a veritable stranglehold on my soul some days...)


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I finally started this series, I am almost done with Faefever and am really enjoying it. I think I will take a break and read something before starting the last two....maybe...we will see how it goes.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm just starting _Shadowfever_, and now I wish I had read #3 and #4 more recently. I'm embarrassed to admit that there's a lot I can't remember! Yikes! Is there a brief summary out there of the first four? I tried googling but didn't come up with much.

N


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

I reread the series before starting Dreamfever and Shadowfever (which I read in succession in Jan.) and was surprised at how quickly the second read goes, FWIW.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Ha! Bunch of wusses. You don't know suffering until you're a GRR Martin fan.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

JRTomlin said:


> You don't know suffering until you're a GRR Martin fan.


You're right about that. 

N


----------



## Blanche (Jan 4, 2010)

> Ha! Bunch of wusses. You don't know suffering until you're a GRR Martin fan. Roll Eyes


Hah! I reread the entire "Ice and Fire" GMM series (that is available) two years ago because my cousin told me the latest book would be out in the falll. Spent the summer pouring through them and rediscovering them all over again. And the latest book still has not been released.

I powered through the last KMM series in a blurry-eyed stupor trying to finish it before I had to go to work on Monday. It was well worth the wait.


----------



## Figment (Oct 27, 2008)

AnelaBelladonna said:


> I envy anyone who is reading the entire series for the first time.


OK, so first I need to finish up the In Death series...currently on Book 24 of 41 (which includes the novellas), which sounds worst than it is. I only started reading them in January.

Then I should move on to the Highlander Series before starting the Fever Series...got it! And somehow I need to fit into there the new books by Jasper Fforde, Spencer Quinn (which I still haven't read) and two books by Alison Weir (two books published in late 2010, one about Anne Boleyn and one about Eleanor of Aquitaine on whose masterwork I wrote my Master's Thesis). As many have said before: so many books, so little time!


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Just finished Shadowfever...wow. Amazing, I never saw some of that coming...


----------

